# Deidara vs. Gaara



## DaVizWiz (Mar 16, 2015)

*Location*: Sunakagure, atop the building of their meeting
*Distance*: 2m
*Knowledge*: Manga, Pre-canon fight between the two
*Mindset*: To kill, IC
*Restrictions*: None 
*Stipulations*: This is early shippuden Gaara with Shukaku, he cares nothing about Sunakagure or the safety of the village's occupants. Deidara has a clay owl hovering 40m above them and two full bags of clay and a C3 figurine prepped, Suna ninja and/or citizens will not interfere.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 16, 2015)

C4 for the win


----------



## Empathy (Mar 16, 2015)

Gaara wins with access to the entire desert. It's a pretty large advantage.


----------



## Kai (Mar 16, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> C4 for the win


Deidara's highest chakra type at the time was C3. C4 was developed afterwards by the time of his fight with Sasuke.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 16, 2015)

Kai said:


> Deidara's highest chakra type at the time was C3. C4 was developed afterwards by the time of his fight with Sasuke.



 I'm honestly not so sure about that.

 There's really no indication of when Deidara learned C4, however, I do believe he had mastered C4 at the beginning of Part 2.

 - Deidara himself admitted that Gaara was difficult to defeat when he wasn't trying to kill him. However, Deidara himself used his strongest technique which was C3 and still failed, so what kind of technique could he have used that would kill Gaara as his defenses resisted the brunt of Deidara's C3? I'm going to guess C4 here.

 - That, and Deidara and Tobi were preoccupied with capturing the Third Tailed Beast prior to the Itachi Pursuit Mission, so it's very doubtful Deidara would've found time in order to master C4 if he hadn't already.


----------



## Kai (Mar 17, 2015)

Note highest level chakra "C3."


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 17, 2015)

fair enough kai. 
then diedara with more clay goes for more than 1 C3 usage and murks gaara


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 17, 2015)

Kai said:


> Note highest level chakra "C3."



 That is in regards to explosive output. Considering the context of his statement is related to this claiming to be his artistic achievement because of it's explosive capabilities. It's clear ever since the very beginning that Deidara values art as an explosion, so it's no surprise he praised C3 for it's explosive capabilities. It's a fair assumption to believe that he believe this was his highest chakra explosive which isn't far off considering C4 was used specifically for Itachi, so he wouldn't include that as part of his arsenal against Gaara where the technique wasn't originally targeted for him.

 But still, there's really no indication of when he learned C4, but given how he never had time to learn C4, I'd say it's safe to say he could have had C4.

 ^ @Icegaze

 Indeed. Sasori commented on Deidara's limited supply of clay and Deidara himself admitted he underestimated Gaara. Considering Deidara himself clearly had a lot of chakra left, safe to say he could've used more C3 and more bombs in general and really pressure Gaara as he was budgeting his consumption of clay during their encounter.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 17, 2015)

Kai said:


> Note highest level chakra "C3."



Are we positive that C4 is at a "higher level" of chakra? It may have a higher digit next to the C, but C4 is a specialty technique designed to be undetectable but incredibly lethal on a smaller scale. C3 is an immensely powerful bomb that can level a village.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 17, 2015)

that what I thought as well.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 21, 2015)

Kazekage94 said:


> It's pretty clear that Gaara wins.



 Can you please explain why he wins instead of posting a position that goes against most without any evidence whatsoever? It's hard to take you seriously since you didn't.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Mar 21, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Can you please explain why he wins instead of posting a position that goes against most without any evidence whatsoever? It's hard to take you seriously since you didn't.



C3 and under are useless. 

Deidara is pretty arrogant. He got caught twice. 
Plus Gaara has access to Shukaku now. 

He can either wait it out or eventually catch him. 

It was pretty clear that without the village, Gaara would have won.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 22, 2015)

yet arrogant deidara outsmarted gaara
which is how he captured him 

and it was pretty clear that without holding back deidara would have won

u know considering he did say its harder to not kill him. which showed holding back


----------



## Kazekage94 (Mar 22, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> yet arrogant deidara outsmarted gaara
> which is how he captured him
> 
> and it was pretty clear that without holding back deidara would have won
> ...



He never outsmarted Gaara.

He fired 2 C2 winged birds at him, yet he is holding back?

There were a number of factors that decided the match

Deidara
Couldn't kill yet tried to
Didn't have C4(but it would be useless anyway considering how high they are)


Gaara
Had to protect the village while fighting an airborne opponent
Had no knowledge
Could not unleash Shukaku

Deidara says here 8 that he had to create an opening by using 18 AKA C3 ON THE VILLAGE
Otherwise, he wouldn't have succeeded

He also states that it was bad luck that Gaara used that same part of sand to defend

On top of that. Gaara didn't die when he got hit with c1, he used his last chakra again to move the sand away from the village, which knocked him out

So without the village Gaara wouldn't of had to use a lot of chakra, and he could of released Shukaku.

With knowledge, all he has to do it wait it out.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 22, 2015)

Kazekage94 said:


> He never outsmarted Gaara.
> 
> He fired 2 C2 winged birds at him, yet he is holding back?
> 
> ...



forcing gaara to defend himself with the sand deidara had rigged is called outsmarting gaara. if u dont know that then am sorry for u 

he fired C1 not C2. nice try though 

deidara never tried to kill. its canon. he wasnt going for the kill. i dont know why u try so hard to deny it. when kishi the creator of the bloody manga tells u deidara wasnt tryig to kill 

i dont see why C4 is useless. lol clown. chibi C4 does the job

hardly bad luck considering deidara knew gaara would use his gourd sand to defend himself which is why he rigged it while gaara was crushing his arm 

either way canon, both restricted deidara won 

btw deidara wasnt prepped (not enough clay)
had to not kill his enemy (gaara had no such restrictions)
did not use C4 

yh deidara murders. or we can poll it


----------



## Kazekage94 (Mar 22, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> forcing gaara to defend himself with the sand deidara had rigged is called outsmarting gaara. if u dont know that then am sorry for u
> 
> he fired C1 not C2. nice try though
> 
> ...



You clearly ignored the statement that he needed to use C3 on the village to create an opening. That is how he won. He stated it as well. 

Gaara had to defend for 2 Deidara could have went all out. 

C4 is useless if you are high enough dumbass. Gaara fights Long range. Gaara wanted to capture him did you read the data book?

Even if the majority agrees that doesn't mean they are right. 
Kishi portrayed that without the village Gaara would of won.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 22, 2015)

Kazekage94 said:


> You clearly ignored the statement that he needed to use C3 on the village to create an opening. That is how he won. He stated it as well.
> 
> Gaara had to defend for 2 Deidara could have went all out.
> 
> ...



you also ignore the fact that gaara had a village worth of sand to fight with (and still lost )
and that deidara didnt come fully prepared  

chibi C4 would work just fine. what stops it from being put on a C1 and being carried to gaara who would block with his sand only to inhale death?


the majority agree for a reason just saying 

C4 has already been shown to be 3 different sizes. they are basically deidara clones. gaara comes anywhere close to that and dies laughably


----------



## Kazekage94 (Mar 22, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> you also ignore the fact that gaara had a village worth of sand to fight with (and still lost )
> and that deidara didnt come fully prepared
> 
> chibi C4 would work just fine. what stops it from being put on a C1 and being carried to gaara who would block with his sand only to inhale death?
> ...



Fighting with a lot of sand, doesn't exclude the fact that he still had to protect his village, so he wasn't entirely focused on Deidara. 

Coming fully prepared wouldn't matter. 
Gaara has clones as well. Plus when has C4 been shown to fly like his other bombs? Deidara had to be near Sasuke for him to use it. 


Ohnoki didn't die and C4 was used against him. Flight renders C4 useless.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 22, 2015)

Kazekage94 said:


> Fighting with a lot of sand, doesn't exclude the fact that he still had to protect his village, so he wasn't entirely focused on Deidara.
> 
> Coming fully prepared wouldn't matter.
> Gaara has clones as well. Plus when has C4 been shown to fly like his other bombs? Deidara had to be near Sasuke for him to use it.
> ...



C4 can be put on a C1 bird. flight right there 

coming fully prepared does matter or it wouldnt have been mentioned 

either way gaara lost with all the sand at his disposal thats canon take it or leave it 

C4 was never used against onoki. kabuto un summoned him before he could


----------



## Bonly (Mar 23, 2015)

​
Gaara loses. Again. Deidara only had enough clay to use about 10 clay creatures from the time he entered the village to him beating Gaara, with two whole bags full of clay and Deidara's bird speed to dodge the majority of his sand attacks, Deidara should outsmart Gaara sooner or later and give him some more bombs to the face.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Mar 23, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> C4 can be put on a C1 bird. flight right there
> 
> coming fully prepared does matter or it wouldnt have been mentioned
> 
> ...



Proof of the first statement. 

Second, it's canon that the village was involved that's plot. 

You guys act like in a straight up fight Gaara lost. 

C3 was countered easily. Gaara can use sand bullets against this chump.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 23, 2015)

yes chump won who in canon 


I dont need to prove that deidara can put a clone on himself on a bird. he has already done that. the only difference here is it would have C4 chakra. 
regardless he can simply just throw the chibi  like any other C1 bomb
gaara blocks and dies

u arguing against everyone else here

you act like deidara wasnt restricted and came prepared with knowledge or something.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Mar 23, 2015)

You still don't get it. Chump won because of the village. You are in denial.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Mar 23, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> yes chump won who in canon
> stop being butthurt
> 
> I dont need to prove that deidara can put a clone on himself on a bird. he has already done that. the only difference here is it would have C4 chakra.
> ...



Then you make up stories like he can make a C4 bomb out of a clone. It wasn't shown in canon.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 23, 2015)

Unfortunately, Kazekage is correct on this matter.

 He simply cannot make C4 out of a clone. He kneads his chakra to mold the shape of the clay determined by how he wants it to function. A Clone functions rather differently from C4, so I'm highly doubtful C4 can be used from a clone. Since the chakra itself is already molded into what the clone is required to do, it cannot use C4 and has no feats to suggest Deidara can.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 24, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Unfortunately, Kazekage is correct on this matter.
> 
> He simply cannot make C4 out of a clone. He kneads his chakra to mold the shape of the clay determined by how he wants it to function. A Clone functions rather differently from C4, so I'm highly doubtful C4 can be used from a clone. Since the chakra itself is already molded into what the clone is required to do, it cannot use C4 and has no feats to suggest Deidara can.



C4 was used to look like a giant Deidara one time. Said clone was walking after Sasuke. Another time it was small(fit in his palm) and had his face+hair style. We have seen Deidara use C4 to be fucking huge to freaking small and we saw that it was able to move on it's on as in walking. It's not really much of a stretch to think Deidara can use his chakra for C4 and just make a smaller/human size clay clone which would blow up c4 style aka nano bomb everywhere.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 24, 2015)

thanks bonly
makes them forget c4 looks exactly like deidara and could very easily be mistake for a clone. 
thats the idea of his smaller versions 

which have been shown to varry in size

its foolish to think he cant throw a chibi c4 or simply put it on a c1 bird. why would that be hard? its like saying he cant use C1 if he is using C2


----------



## Kazekage94 (Mar 24, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> thanks bonly poor deluded fandom
> makes them forget c4 looks exactly like deidara and could very easily be mistake for a clone.
> thats the idea of his smaller versions
> 
> ...



No it's not foolish to think that. It wasn't shown in canon. Are you forgetting that C4 has an enormous amount of chakra, something that just can't look like a regular clomr. C4 was huge when used against Sasuke. The second time, it expanded. Gaara would not allow Deidara to get close to him. If so, Gaara can switch with a clone himself.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 24, 2015)

*you know what wasnt showing in canon 
gaara ability to beat deidara  *

C4 can be as small as the palm of deidara hand. which is what he attempted to use against onoki 

also poor deluded fellow. his second c4 against sasuke was barely bigger than sasuke. 

and gaara defense to chibi c4?? is what exactly?


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 24, 2015)

I guess this shows how much they all progressed. Because Gaara >> Deidara now. And Sakura> Gaara when Sakura used to be <<<Sasori and we know sasori <<< Deidara


----------



## Kazekage94 (Mar 24, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> *you know what wasnt showing in canon
> gaara ability to beat deidara  *
> 
> C4 can be as small as the palm of deidara hand. which is what he attempted to use against onoki
> ...



He crushed his arm dumbass like it was nothing. His body wouldn't be a problem.

It can be can you show me a scan?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 24, 2015)

gaara lost in canon 
get over it and stop being butthurt 
he ate a bomb to the face and his little sand face broke while deidara wasnt even serious or prepared 

as to showing u a scan of chibi c4.  u got time go read the manga. am not the only one telling u it exists. 

he attempted to use it against onoki. 

@davychan ok. sakura >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>PS susanoo+kishi+life. aint no doubt about it.


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 24, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> gaara lost in canon
> get over it and stop being butthurt
> he ate a bomb to the face and his little sand face broke while deidara wasnt even serious or prepared
> 
> ...



dude. u get mad like im sayign something farfeteched. i think we all know that gaara and sakura are of similar strengths, so i don't think it's ridiculous to think that sakura is stronger or vice versa.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 24, 2015)

@davychan i can never disagree with u. 
i mean whats deidara to sakura. she pulls off a super jump and kills him 
ze end

whats C4 to sakura. who is stronger than katsuyu...please u arent farfetched my bad for it sounding like i think u are. u are certainly right


----------



## Kazekage94 (Mar 24, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> gaara lost in canon
> get over it and stop being butthurt
> he ate a bomb to the face and his little sand face broke while deidara wasnt even serious or prepared
> 
> ...



No one is butthurt he lost because he protected the village.  

The only clone he has shown was the enormous one. C4 needs a lot of chakra and a bit of prep time. If he could fly it over to Sasuke why didn't he do it? 
Because he can't. He had to get close to him. C1 and C2 didn't cut it.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 24, 2015)

soneone is. i wonder who...oh wait you 

he basically showed right after a smaller C4 which he spat out and it caught sasuke 

so ur in avid denail that what deidara tried to use against onoki was C4??? despite him saying lets see which one wins ur jinton or my C4 

please i cant be finding scans all the time 

so u are saying sasuke and gaara are one and the same?  

ah fuck why not. look at the scan look at what is in deidara hand closesly 

after 
then 

after

the thing in his hand is a c4. u saying that cant be put on a bird?? seriously?

smaller sized C4 again 

after

as for sasuke not being able to fly 
do note his start position after he breaks out. someone who cant fly would start falling downwards. yet he stops his fall and flies towards deidara
after

to make ur weak case worse 

after

top right panel. flying upwards.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 24, 2015)

Kazekage94 said:


> He crushed his arm dumbass like it was nothing. His body wouldn't be a problem.
> 
> It can be can you show me a scan?



 The same Deidara couldn't even handle KN1 Naruto while Gaara was easily beaten.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Mar 24, 2015)

Umm no. As I said beforr C4 expands. Just like before. Deidara would have to get close to Gaara for him to use it. Plus the bomb wasn't even flying he had to carry it over. C4 takes prep time and here he doesn't have it. All you showed me was a clay doll yet you didn't show

How it's gonna fly to Gaara
How Deidara uses it and what happens 

Next Sasuke cannot fly. 
He can glide with his giant hands dude. You should know all ninja can jump to extreme heights. Why didn't he just fly up there in the first place? 

You can't fly with a couple of snakes on your back as well as a giant hand. He clearly jumped + glided up there.



NarutoX28 said:


> The same Deidara couldn't even handle KN1 Naruto while Gaara was easily beaten.



This is completely false and irrelevant


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 24, 2015)

Kazekage94 said:


> This is completely false and irrelevant



 Tell that to Gaara who lost while Deidara against KN1 Naruto had the same restriction yet got pummeled by KN1 Naruto and had to hide.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Mar 24, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Tell that to Gaara who lost while Deidara against KN1 Naruto had the same restriction yet got pummeled by KN1 Naruto and had to hide.



Yea when has this happened? Scans.
You know one close battle doesn't make you better.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 25, 2015)

gaara still cant avoid a chibi C4 and would have no reason to
he eats it in the face and dies pathetically


----------



## Kazekage94 (Mar 28, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> gaara still cant avoid a chibi C4 and would have no reason to
> he eats it in the face and dies pathetically



C4 is grounded dude and requires prep. 
If you are above a certain point it can't touch you.  

Your fandom is ridiculous. He casually makes a C4 is it flies toward Gaara. No that isn't plausible.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 28, 2015)

Deidara made C4 as Oonoki was preparing to use Jinton, and they were both flying. 

He can kill Gaara with that or C3, if he uses them at the right moment; CO ends the fight in a draw if the other two fail.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 28, 2015)

@Niku thanks
@narrutoX28
an example of being ignorant was just displayed by kazkeage94. he is not ignorant because he is stupid 
he is because of his fandom which allows him to ignore actual things just so gaara doesnt loose
which he still does and did in canon


----------



## Kaito (Mar 29, 2015)

With the entire desert, Gaara has a chance of winning.  Mid to high difficulty.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 29, 2015)

^desert doesnt help against c4 though
also while in the desert the best he managed was crushing deidara arm and have that use against him


----------



## Kazekage94 (Mar 29, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> ^desert doesnt help against c4 though
> also while in the desert the best he managed was crushing deidara arm and have that use against him



It still expands dude. And all you do is take shots like a kid. 
Deidara needs to get close to Gaara which will result in his downfall. 
As if Gaara isnt able to utilize clones.
Gaara has caught Deidara twice. No one is ignoring anything. 

Saying C4 can fly is fandom. Preparing C4 is a distraction as well. Also how do you know he wasn't using that for the island instead of for Ohnoki?

Deidara gets caught only this time Gaara crushes his arm.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 29, 2015)

yes and can still be thrown in gaara face. i dont see how the expansion wont make it look like every other explosion 

why does deidara need to get close??? has he lost the use of C1 birds?

yes gaara caught him twice and lost

C4 cant fly. it can be thrown and was used in the air. denying it is fandom. 

because he said he was goign to see which was better C4 or jinton 

yh sure because last time gaara managed to do more than crush his arm

oh wait he didnt


----------



## Kazekage94 (Mar 29, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> yes and can still be thrown in gaara face. i dont see how the expansion wont make it look like every other explosion
> 
> why does deidara need to get close??? has he lost the use of C1 birds?
> 
> ...



I meant his head. 
Gaara isnt letting that get close to him. C4 expands before it explodes though. You're saying he's gonna put C4 on a bird? That's fandom. 

Maybe Deidara was able to to use that C4 bomb because he was an Edo. Alive Deidara couldn't do that whatsoever. C4 takes a lot of chakra.  Why couldn't he just use that same C4 for Sasuke? 

If Gaara is in any danger he switches out with a clone.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 29, 2015)

Kazekage94 said:


> I meant his head.
> Gaara isnt letting that get close to him. C4 expands before it explodes though. You're saying he's gonna put C4 on a bird? That's fandom.
> 
> Maybe Deidara was able to to use that C4 bomb because he was an Edo. Alive Deidara couldn't do that whatsoever. C4 takes a lot of chakra.  Why couldn't he just use that same C4 for Sasuke?
> ...



why wont gaara let it close to him. gaara doesnt move in battle. he will think. its a regular bomb imma use sand and tank it. which if it wasnt C4 he would tank it casually 

that was never stated being edo granted him the use of C4 

dont make things up. u getting dissapointing again. try harder. 

he did use C4 in 2 different ways against sasuke. the first made sense. u knwo the giant one. sasuke being a super fast mobile opponent. kind of makes dropping a tiny range bomb at him stupid, i hope u get that. 

by the second time he caught sasuke in it. 

however he did try it against onoki,because well they were in the air. so a giant ground C4 woudl be stupid to say the least 
2 onoki doesnt have sasuke speed. 

2 things gaara and onoki have in common there. not as fast as sasuke and they are flying opponents which will prompt the use of C4 like how he used it against onoki. 

i am really dissapointed the best u could do was say he can only use it like that because he was an Edo. you really can do better than that 

gaara woudlnt know he is in danger which is the beauty of C4. i dont know how many times i need to say it. gaara has no way to know that the C4 is actually something that must be avoided at all cost and not just something he can put a little bit of sand in front of and tank


----------



## SonicShane97 (Mar 30, 2015)

Worst case scenario for Deidara is Shukaku takes over Gaara, Gaara transforms into Shukaku (but he doesn't have control).
Now, what does Deidara use now?
Karura would still work.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 30, 2015)

yes shukaku or gaara or both loose just as easily


----------



## SonicShane97 (Mar 30, 2015)

Who agrees with me though that Gaara is going to be at a disadvantage against anyone in a match that goes the distance seeing as he is over reliant on his sand and eventually understanding it's weaknesses becomes inevitable. 

Deidara is the same as well-he overrelies on that bird. Remember he was done for as soon as Naruto knocked him off that stupid ass bird he always rides around on with a rasengan? 

And even if Shukaku did get out, it wouldn't be able to touch Deidara. Deidara could just fly away to a further distance. 

I would say Deidara would win this with mid level difficulty because he would actually have to focus in order to make sure he didn't get caught by the sand, which he can do pretty competently. Gaara wouldn't be able to get him again with the same trick.

Kazekage94 is very similar to Kankuro and Temari; whenever Gaara even gets hit he probably thinks its as likely as a pig sprouting wings and flying.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 30, 2015)

Kazekage94 said:


> I meant his head.
> Gaara isnt letting that get close to him. C4 expands before it explodes though. You're saying he's gonna put C4 on a bird? That's fandom.
> 
> Maybe Deidara was able to to use that C4 bomb because he was an Edo. Alive Deidara couldn't do that whatsoever. C4 takes a lot of chakra.  Why couldn't he just use that same C4 for Sasuke?
> ...



 I don't understand your first point. Even if Gaara strikes C4, it's still going to explode and release a certain amount of chakra Deidara stored into C4 regardless.

 Well, Deidara himself used C4 twice against Sasuke, but I agree, it does consume quite a bit of chakra though that thing can easily seep through Gaara's sand.

 Gaara has no knowledge on C4, so therefore, he won't know what hit him.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 31, 2015)

Deidara was the smarter fighter with the necessary tools to defeat Gaara. Gaara's mindset can make things more difficult or easier, but will not change the outcome.

If we account in C4, then this becomes pretty easy. Without knowledge of it, or some sort of a chakra detection, Gaara won't be able to avoid it.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Mar 31, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> I don't understand your first point. Even if Gaara strikes C4, it's still going to explode and release a certain amount of chakra Deidara stored into C4 regardless.
> 
> Well, Deidara himself used C4 twice against Sasuke, but I agree, it does consume quite a bit of chakra though that thing can easily seep through GaSara sand.
> 
> Gaara has no knowledge on C4, so therefore, he won't know what hit him.



That's every other ninja. Assuming this is Wat Arc Gaara. Deidara isn't outsmarting him. When ninja notice something suspicious they use a clone. War Arc Gaara has been shown to outsmart the 2nd Mizukage. 

If he sees a suspicious bomb coming at him why wouldn't he use a clone?  
I honestly don't know if the bombs would go through. His sand was pretty packed together. At the same time Gaara flies just as high as Deidara so he will be out of range for C4 to affect him. The minute Deidara gets close why wouldnt he switch with a clone? Seeing as how he is a long range fighter. To add, Gaara has caught Deidara so why couldn't it happen again? Only this time there is no capture intent.



Icegaze said:


> why wont gaara let it close to him. gaara doesnt move in battle. he will think. its a regular bomb imma use sand and tank it. which if it wasnt C4 he would tank it casually
> 
> that was never stated being edo granted him the use of C4
> 
> ...



He didn't even use C4 on Ohnoki. 

He caught Sasuke in it because he got close to him. Gaara crushes him when he gets close.
It's very plausible that he was able to mold that into a tiny bomb because he was an Edo considering you can't run out of chakra. He didn't just put a tiny amount of sand in front of C3


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 31, 2015)

> Assuming this is Wat Arc Gaara. Deidara isn't outsmarting him.


It's not war-arc Gaara, my OP was clear.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 31, 2015)

Kazekage94 said:


> He didn't even use C4 on Ohnoki.
> 
> He caught Sasuke in it because he got close to him. Gaara crushes him when he gets close.
> It's very plausible that he was able to mold that into a tiny bomb because he was an Edo considering you can't run out of chakra. He didn't just put a tiny amount of sand in front of C3



 
not because he couldnt but because kabuto unsummoned him 
not the same thing as not being able to pull it off. nice try though 

did kishi ever substantiate this. did he make it clear deidara could only pull that off because he was an Edo? no

 

yh deidara wins as most have said. ur fanfic gaara aint the same as the gaara kishi created


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't think C4 makes the slightest difference. 

Gaara couldn't pull up sand from the village beneath him canonically, making it more difficult to capture Deidara as he had to move his sand in the air and avoid everyone below.

At start battle he can pull all the sand from the village and buildings directly upward to destroy Deidara, who starts a mere 2m from him. 

I've posted the scan several times of Gaara pulling millions of gallons of sand above the surface nigh instantly. I'll do it again:
Pulls gargantuan amounts of sand from below upward to crush Deidara
Or puts it above him and simply drops it on him
Or, a combination of the two simultaneously.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 1, 2015)

odd how he coudlnt do that when they actually fought 

all of that is in no way faster than a mini c4 which would be blocked instead of evade. gaara inhales the kid dies


----------



## Kazekage94 (Apr 2, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> odd how he coudlnt do that when they actually fought
> 
> all C4 that is in no wa ter than a mini c4 which would be blocked instead of evade. gaara inhales the kid dies



What is odd is that you are using Edo feats for alive person who has never shown to be able to do that. C4 was enormous.  That C4 EDO Deidara made is something he can not do in his alive state. 
Show me a scan of him doing it alive. 
Edos clearly never run out of chakra so it makes sense as to why he was able to make a mini C4 bomb.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 2, 2015)

Kazekage94 said:


> What is odd is that you are using Edo feats for alive person who has never shown to be able to do that. C4 was enormous.  That C4 EDO Deidara made is something he can not do in his alive state.
> Show me a scan of him doing it alive.
> Edos clearly never run out of chakra so it makes sense as to why he was able to make a mini C4 bomb.



lol isnt that  a cheap cop out. not even substaintaited by kishi and goes to show how much fan boy is doing u in 

edo tensei absolutely doesnt know give rise to new techniques. never remotely implied it can 

concession accepted. C4 comes out gaara dies. think most have said that


----------



## Kazekage94 (Apr 6, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> lol isnt that  a cheap cop out. not even substaintaited by kishi and goes to show how much fan boy is doing u in
> 
> edo tensei absolutely doesnt know give rise to new techniques. never remotely implied it can
> 
> concession accepted. C4 comes out gaara dies. think most have said that



Well when you can constantly use chakra your techniques become a lot larger and easier to use. 

Gaara kills Deidara just like he crushed his arm he can crush his head.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 6, 2015)

ok kazekage u can agree with urself
the rest of us disagree
good luck with that


----------



## desertraider669 (Apr 12, 2015)

What a lot of people think in arc 1 Gaara vs Deidara is that Deidara wouldn't have won if not for C3, but he would of. If Gaara has no knowledge of Deidara being able to adapt his clay then i think Deidara can actually take him without C3. C3 only happened as Deidara wanted Gaara to open up his Sand shield to give him a chance, the fight was over a soon as Gaara cought him. He had to do c3 to quicken the process (or avoid getting killed by Sasori by keeping him waiting too long xD) But lets see:
Gaara: Has sand, sand tsunami, sand coffing, sand shower and... um sand everything.
Deidara has: C1, C2, C3, maybe c4 and C0 (as it is built into him)
So gaara only has one type of strategy, to capture deidara and encase him in sand.
Also we've got to learn, Deidara was messing around in Arc 1 as no intention to kill, but here, with a pre prep C3 and c2 clay bird speed, Deidara taked this.

oh also, deidaras techniques (ther than C4) didn't seem to tire Deidara, when he caught Gaara he looked fresh.
Gaara looked as if he was tiring after lifting the sand over the village, so having suna village and desert sand is actually a downside to Gaara,


----------



## Kazekage94 (Apr 22, 2015)

desertraider669 said:


> oh also, deidaras techniques (ther than C4) didn't seem to tire Deidara, when he caught Gaara he looked fresh.
> Gaara looked as if he was tiring after lifting the sand over the village, so having suna village and desert sand is actually a downside to Gaara,



Not necessarily.
War Arc can most def utilize the sand to his advantage. 
The village was the problem not the terrain, here he doesnt have that.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Apr 22, 2015)

Except the problem is that Deidara wasn't even exhausting himself using C3. Gaara having to resort to lifting all of that Sand as a defense will exhaust Gaara and continuously using a powerful jutsu that doesn't exhaust Deidara nearly as much as Gaara's defense exhausts himself means that Deidara can just spam C3 until Gaara dies.

 This is assuming Deidara carries a proper amount of  clay.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 23, 2015)

Gaara didn't look exhausted at any point in that fight, NarutoX28. After he was bombed he still managed to move a gargantuan amount of sand across the top of the village and out of harms way after it blocked C3.

It's difficult to imagine Jinchuriki Gaara getting exhausted at any point, considering his stamina without the bijuu (War-arc).


----------



## UchihaX28 (Apr 24, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> Gaara didn't look exhausted at any point in that fight, NarutoX28. After he was bombed he still managed to move a gargantuan amount of sand across the top of the village and out of harms way after it blocked C3.
> 
> It's difficult to imagine Jinchuriki Gaara getting exhausted at any point, considering his stamina without the bijuu (War-arc).



[this]


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 26, 2015)

Huffing / 1 Sweat drop = Exhausted?

They're in a desert -> He's in a ball of sand, only managing to sweat one drop is impressive. 

I huff when I walk up a couple flight of steps, doesn't mean I'm close to exhausted. I could probably walk up another 40 before collapsing. 

P.S. smoking is bad for you.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Apr 27, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> Huffing / 1 Sweat drop = Exhausted?
> 
> They're in a desert -> He's in a ball of sand, only managing to sweat one drop is impressive.
> 
> ...



 You'd have a point if Gaara's signs of exhaustion didn't occur until he successfully defended against the brunt of C3.

 Deidara's state regardless was better than Gaara's, so Gaara would logically tire out quicker than Deidara would. Deidara was literally smiling and had no signs of sweating or panting. Gaara, however, had both meaning he struggling far more than Deidara was as the fight continued.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 27, 2015)

Deidara showed no signs of fatigue, but Gaara panting with a small drop of sweat on his face while in the desert sky trapped in his own sand ball to me doesn't mean he was close to exhaustion. 

Multiple C1 insects exploded around his body, and he still managed to move the sand that blocked C3 away from the village. 

If he were exhausted there's no way he could have done that after eating a primary blast injury, which no doubt ground his internals up like bologna. Professional boxers hit the deck and lose all of their energy if they're punched in the liver- Gaara was punched several dozen times harder than that around his entire body and still had the energy to move that sand.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Apr 27, 2015)

Deidara beat gaara without even trying, he was playing around and still outsmarted and schooled gaara. Enough said. C4 and multiple C3 is GG.


----------

